# 2005 Pathfinder Front Heat/AC Vents won't Blow Out Air



## jimmy sparks (Oct 22, 2009)

Good evening folks,
I have a 2005 pathfinder. The ac works great in the back of the truck (blows out real cold), but won't come out of the front vents (nor will the heat). There is a pic of a fan on my controls that I cant seem to turn off (by pressing the auto button).

Any ideas? Thought maybe a fuse?

Thanks.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Does the fan for the front even turn on? If not, you may have a blown fuse, a bad blower resistor, or blower motor.


----------



## jimmy sparks (Oct 22, 2009)

No, the fan for the front does not even turn on (heat or AC). For the rear, it works fine as does the four settings for low through high. I believe I checked the correct fuses tonight but they seemed ok. A pain in the but to pull out. I think it would be easier if I just had the fuse tester.

Thanks.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

two 15amp fuses #24 and 27. and also # 10 a 10amp.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have seen the control heads go out.... might check it out


----------



## jimmy sparks (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought a fuse tester tonight and mixed fuses. All of the fuses seem to be ok. Sorry, but what are control heads?

Thanks!


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

the control head is where the switches are. If you unplug the fan, you can apply 12v to the fan and ground to the other terminal. If it works, you have a control issue. If this is the case, it could be the fuses, control head/switch, blower resistor, or a wire issue


----------



## pelican369 (Aug 5, 2006)

ntech said:


> the control head is where the switches are. If you unplug the fan, you can apply 12v to the fan and ground to the other terminal. If it works, you have a control issue. If this is the case, it could be the fuses, control head/switch, blower resistor, or a wire issue


I have just realized that this has recently happened to me (today on the way home from work). I have checked all the fuses under the hood and next to the glove box and they are all intact. How would I go about checking the control head/switch, blower resistor?

obviously the dash has to come apart...is there one particular manual that would help me in this endeavor?

Thanks 
Chad-


----------



## pelican369 (Aug 5, 2006)

Well I played with the wires and put direct current to the contacts and the blower motor came on. I reconnected the wires and I had no issues for 4 weeks, and now it is happening again. could the resistor be bad?

how would I go about checking the control heads?


----------

